
DeepMind expands to Canada with new research office in Edmonton, Alberta - circuithunter
https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-office-canada-edmonton/
======
cknoxrun
It's neat to see mid-sized cities succeed in attracting and building talent.
Having specialized centres like this takes some pressure off of the Valley and
encourages different viewpoints and perhaps approaches that you might not get
otherwise.

